# 50% have thick skin



## Sal123 (Jan 30, 2020)

if u have thick skin itll be a waste getting implants or fillers. *I WILL DIAGNOSE U*, PM me


----------



## Deleted member 3259 (Jan 30, 2020)

50% dont have thick skin lol. Thick skin is very uncommon


----------



## Sal123 (Jan 30, 2020)

50% of users here DO, because many come from countries with areas of thick skin majorities


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 30, 2020)

Fairly sure fillers still work on thick skin


----------



## Sal123 (Jan 30, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Fairly sure fillers still work on thick skin


not at all, and youll need ALOT more and results wont be as defined


----------



## Deleted member 3259 (Jan 30, 2020)

@ArabIncel has very obvious thick skin from his photos.


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 30, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> not at all, and youll need ALOT more and results wont be as defined


Do you have proof?
Sure you won’t ever be “as defined” as someone with paper thin skin, but it would like with enough filler concentrated in the key areas, definition should be achievable.


----------



## Sal123 (Jan 30, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Do you have proof?
> Sure you won’t ever be “as defined” as someone with paper thin skin, but it would like with enough filler concentrated in the key areas, definition should be achievable.


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 30, 2020)

Okay where was filler applied and how many MLs?


----------



## Sal123 (Jan 30, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Okay where was filler applied and how many MLs?


it was applied in the eyeballs


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 30, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> it was applied in the eyeballs


You mean his under eyes? That’s a good change.


----------



## Sal123 (Jan 30, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> You mean his under eyes? That’s a good change.


no, IN his eyeballs


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 30, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> no, IN his eyeballs


You’re a retard


----------



## .👽. (Jan 30, 2020)

What means thick skin? How you define it. 1mm? 5mm? 10 etc


----------



## Sal123 (Jan 30, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> What means thick skin? How you define it. 1mm? 5mm? 10 etc


u have thick skin if the skin around ur nostrils looks fat asf


----------



## .👽. (Jan 30, 2020)

I sent u a pic before can u tell me then
Btw i think getting fillers etc with thick skin is better than no fillers


----------



## Sal123 (Jan 30, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> I sent u a pic before can u tell me then
> Btw i think getting fillers etc with thick skin is better than no fillers


u have thick skin so a rhinoplasty would be hard and fillers are not ideal


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 30, 2020)

Just looked up that before and after @Sal123 




He got facial fat transfer to the chin and under eyes. Fat is never going to be as defined as filler, and under eyes greatly improved.

You’re a retard.


----------



## Sal123 (Jan 30, 2020)

but not too much, so its not end of the world, ur cheekbones are slightly visible @Hopelessmofoker


Golden Glass said:


> Just looked up that before and after @Sal123
> View attachment 249651
> 
> He got facial fat transfer to the chin and under eyes. Fat is never going to be as defined as filler, and under eyes greatly improved.
> ...


dude i was joking with the eyeball thing calm down, also the chin looks exactly the same cos he has thick skin


----------



## .👽. (Jan 30, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> but not too much, so its not end of the world, ur cheekbones are slightly visible @Hopelessmofoker



Hmm, could be just fat tho.


----------



## ArabIncel (Jan 30, 2020)

@Sal123 is my skin thick?


----------



## Sal123 (Jan 30, 2020)

watch from 1:13
stop questioning me @Golden Glass when i say something its true


----------



## .👽. (Jan 30, 2020)

Arabcell why dont u get a haircut bro


----------



## Sal123 (Jan 30, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> @Sal123 is my skin thick?


i am afraid it is, its very common with middle eastern , african and indians


----------



## ArabIncel (Jan 30, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> i am afraid it is, its very common with middle eastern , african and indians



I am gonna get a custom wraparound jaw implant tho in the near future. And jaw fillers after that


----------



## OverForMe (Jan 30, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> @Sal123 is my skin thick?


You need to remove your upper wisdom teeth they are making your cheeks wide


----------



## Sal123 (Jan 30, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> I am gonna get a custom wraparound jaw implant tho in the near future. And jaw fillers after that


u wont need jaw fillers if u have an implants


----------



## .👽. (Jan 30, 2020)

OverForMe said:


> You need to remove your upper wisdom teeth they are making your cheeks wide


Dont know if u r trolling or not


----------



## ArabIncel (Jan 30, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> u wont need jaw fillers if u have an implants



sometimes it’s needed to sharpen up things and create more angularity


----------



## Deleted member 3593 (Jan 30, 2020)

Leanmaxx copers on suicide watch


----------



## Sal123 (Jan 30, 2020)

OverForMe said:


> You need to remove your upper wisdom teeth they are making your cheeks wide


u need all ur teeth removing, theyll make ur chin appear longer


----------



## ArabIncel (Jan 30, 2020)

OverForMe said:


> You need to remove your upper wisdom teeth they are making your cheeks wide



that may be because my body fat percentage is high it’s like 18-20%


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 30, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> watch from 1:13
> stop questioning me @Golden Glass when i say something its true



The doctor in the clip you provide says that if you have thick skin then implants would give you definition.

You started off by saying, and I quote:


Sal123 said:


> *if u have thick skin itll be a waste getting implants *or fillers.


Go fuck yourself; you’re a waste of time.


----------



## Sal123 (Jan 30, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> The doctor in the clip you provide says that if you have thick skin then implants would give you definition.
> 
> You started off by saying, and I quote:
> 
> Go fuck yourself; you’re a waste of time.


jeez i was talking about chin implants , not the custom wrap around, because custom can be made to suit thick skin, stop being angry towards me because i outshine ur knowledge


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 30, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> jeez i was talking about chin implants , not the custom wrap around, because custom can be made to suit thick skin, stop being angry towards me because i outshine ur knowledge


Not a word read.


----------



## Sal123 (Jan 30, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> jeez i was talking about chin implants , not the custom wrap around, because custom can be made to suit thick skin, stop being angry towards me because i outshine ur knowledge


and plus, look at his final result, it still looks shit and bloated and thats cos he has thick skin
@Golden Glass needs a brain implant


----------



## ArabIncel (Jan 30, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> jeez i was talking about chin implants , not the custom wrap around, because custom can be made to suit thick skin, stop being angry towards me because i outshine ur knowledge



Can I obtain the following change with a custom wraparound jaw implant? I attach current pic side by side with morph. As you can see the chin is taller and more square, and the jaw is more angular and more sharp.


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 30, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> and plus, look at his final result, it still looks shit and bloated and thats cos he has thick skin
> @Golden Glass needs a brain implant


No it looks like shit because he has a shit face and a shit starting place to even be trying to get implants.

He needed double jaw surgery to even begin to contemplate implants.

You beady, narrow eyed nonce


----------



## Sal123 (Jan 30, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> Can I obtain the following change with a custom wraparound jaw implant? I attach current pic side by side with morph. As you can see the chin is taller and more square, and the jaw is more angular and more sharp.


only custom jaw implants are able to achieve that, but then u may have masseter problems, say if u lower the gonials, the masseter may remain where it is - still functional but reduces angularity at gonials


----------



## Deleted member 3259 (Jan 30, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> The doctor in the clip you provide says that if you have thick skin then implants would give you definition.
> 
> You started off by saying, and I quote:
> 
> Go fuck yourself; you’re a waste of time.



Ye he said that. Look at this guys before and after results. The after results look fucking terrible lmao.


----------



## ArabIncel (Jan 30, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> only custom jaw implants are able to achieve that, but then u may have masseter problems, say if u lower the gonials, the masseter may remain where it is - still functional but reduces angularity at gonials



my gonial angle is already too low. I actually need to make it higher. Look at my profile:


----------



## Sal123 (Jan 30, 2020)

honkhonkpatna said:


> Ye he said that. Look at this guys before and after results. The after results look fucking terrible lmao.


exactly what im trying to say but @Golden Glass is on his period so its understandable why hes mad asf


----------



## .👽. (Jan 30, 2020)

Maybe post more before after pics of ppl with thick skin


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 30, 2020)

honkhonkpatna said:


> Ye he said that. Look at this guys before and after results. The after results look fucking terrible lmao.


Yeah they’re definitely shit. But there are plenty of blacks, Asians, Arabs, Hindus (all ethnicities with thick skin) with good results in augmenting bone projection, whether it be through osteotomies, implants, or fillers.




Sal123 said:


> exactly what im trying to say but @Golden Glass is on his period so its understandable why hes mad asf


----------



## Deleted member 3259 (Jan 30, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Yeah they’re definitely shit. But there are plenty of blacks, Asians, Arabs, Hindus (all ethnicities with thick skin) with good results in augmenting bone projection, whether it be through osteotomies, implants, or fillers.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 249695



Sal has good results tho doesnt he?


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 30, 2020)

honkhonkpatna said:


> Sal has good results tho doesnt he?


Yeah lmfao he does, and he’s a mixed who has thick skin; disproving this whole stupid thread.

I also posted that pic because his eyes are ugly as fuck.


----------



## .👽. (Jan 30, 2020)

Dont post private pics bro (implying it was private)


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 30, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Dont post private pics bro (implying it was private)


That’s from his thread. I’ll never post private pics. Not even if it’s from a dumbass like @Sal123. Period.


----------



## Deleted member 3259 (Jan 30, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Yeah lmfao he does, and he’s a mixed who has thick skin; disproving this whole stupid thread.
> 
> I also posted that pic because his eyes are ugly as fuck.



Lmao whats the point in calling him ugly though?

Just because he is mixed doesnt mean he has thick skin, its just more likely in mixed people.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jan 30, 2020)

*Witchers have thick skin, its good trait!!!*


----------



## Sal123 (Jan 30, 2020)

thick skin examples


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 30, 2020)

honkhonkpatna said:


> Lmao whats the point in calling him ugly though?
> 
> Just because he is mixed doesnt mean he has thick skin, its just more likely in mixed people.


You can tell from all the pictures he’s posted he has at least above average thickness.

And I didn’t call him ugly. I said his eyes were, which they are. But I wouldn’t say it normally because I’m a nice guy.

it’s just that he’s getting annoying with all these low IQ posts.


----------



## .👽. (Jan 30, 2020)

I Think its true that you will have less impact with a thick skin. But saying its useless is wrong imo. You will defo see a change. Im not an expert tho


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jan 30, 2020)

Attraction is purely based on skin thickness. We live in a skin thickness hierarchy


----------



## Sal123 (Jan 30, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> That’s from his thread. I’ll never post private pics. Not even if it’s from a dumbass like @Sal123. Period.


actually it was private meaning it was only intended to stay on THAT thread to help other boyos, sick u would use it against me


----------



## ArabIncel (Jan 30, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> actually it was private meaning it was only intended to stay on THAT thread to help other boyos, sick u would use it against me



check DMs


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 30, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> actually it was private meaning it was only intended to stay on THAT thread to help other boyos, sick u would use it against me


That’s not what private means



Hopelessmofoker said:


> I Think its true that you will have less impact with a thick skin. But saying its useless is wrong imo. You will defo see a change. Im not an expert tho


You will indeed see a change. Unless you’re both fat and thick skinned, enough projection should result in improvement.

You see thick skinned Asians and Native Americans with insane bone structures all the time.

OPs just a nonce


----------



## Sal123 (Jan 30, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> That’s not private means
> 
> 
> You will indeed see a change. Unless you’re both fat and thick skinned, enough projection should result in improvement.
> ...


saving anothers pics and reposting them without their permision whilst harassing is a shitty thing to do ,


Golden Glass said:


> That’s not private means
> 
> 
> You will indeed see a change. Unless you’re both fat and thick skinned, enough projection should result in improvement.
> ...


then u obviously dont have thick skin lmfao


----------



## .👽. (Jan 30, 2020)

Yes no skin is that thick to Cover a jaw implant. I cant imagine that. 

Btw can you link his thread about his jaw implants? I want to read it because im looking forward to get one too.


Bro its not private if u posted them in one of your threads


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 30, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> saving anothers pics and reposting them without their permision whilst harassing is a shitty thing to do ,


I didn’t save it, I just looked up your username on google and copied that image  If you had posted anywhere on that thread that you wanted those pictures to stay inside that thread, I wouldn’t have ever posted them here. You nonce




Sal123 said:


> then u obviously dont have thick skin lmfao


Whether I have thick skin or not has nothing to do with the fact this thread of yours was low IQ as fuck.




Hopelessmofoker said:


> Yes no skin is that thick to Cover a jaw implant. I cant imagine that.
> 
> Btw can you link his thread about his jaw implants? I want to read it because im looking forward to get one too.
> 
> ...


Idk bro ask @Sal123 , apparently he doesn’t want those pictures (on a public forum) to be seen anymore


----------



## ArabIncel (Jan 30, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> That’s not private means
> 
> 
> You will indeed see a change. Unless you’re both fat and thick skinned, enough projection should result in improvement.
> ...



Is mine too thick as to bring about lackluster results with implants?


----------



## Deleted member 3259 (Jan 30, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> Is mine too thick as to bring about lackluster results with implants?


Ye sorry bro


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 30, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> Is mine too thick as to bring about lackluster results with implants?


Just think about it. 

Look how high up your chin is.

Do you think you won’t get good results from a custom jaw implant that lowers your chin by a good 7 +/- mm?


----------



## Sal123 (Jan 30, 2020)

@Golden Glass is from a shitty area in uk, only they use the word nonce, he seems to be obsessed with that word


ArabIncel said:


> Is mine too thick as to bring about lackluster results with implants?


listen u cant go too big with implants or they could rip open ur skin especially if its thick


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 30, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> @Golden Glass is from a shitty area in uk, only they use the word nonce, he seems to be obsessed with that word


I’m from the states, nonce


----------



## ArabIncel (Jan 30, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Just think about it.
> 
> Look how high up your chin is.
> 
> Do you think you won’t get good results from a custom jaw implant that lowers your chin by a good 7 +/- mm?



yes I understand that but these guys are talking about how my thick skin will hold me back


----------



## Sal123 (Jan 30, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> I’m from the states, nonce


Listen , i posted the jaw result AFTER i found out u couldn't delete the posts, so wrote alot more threads to hide it. and u nosey ass rapebaby staked me and found it


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 30, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> Listen , i posted the jaw result AFTER i found out u couldn't delete the posts, so wrote alot more threads to hide it. and u nosey ass rapebaby staked me and found it


Just googled your username lmfao


ArabIncel said:


> yes I understand that but these guys are talking about how my thick skin will hold me back


Look at @Sal123 ’s before and after, he had thick skin and got a great jawline.


----------



## Sal123 (Jan 30, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> yes I understand that but these guys are talking about how my thick skin will hold me back


bro dont listen to glass, he 'advises' people but in reality, he hasn't done any surgery himself and causes others to suffer, he persuaded a guy to get this oral procedure done and the object placed in his mouth slipped down his throat and nearly choked him to death. :/


Golden Glass said:


> Just googled your username lmfao
> 
> Look at @Sal123 ’s before and after, he had thick skin and got a great jawline.


i never had thick skin i asked my surgeon beforehand


----------



## ArabIncel (Jan 30, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Just googled your username lmfao
> 
> Look at @Sal123 ’s before and after, he had thick skin and got a great jawline.



I tried looking it up but can’t find it. Can you post the before and after side by side?

thanks


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 30, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> bro dont listen to glass, he 'advises' people but in reality, he hasn't done any surgery himself and causes others to suffer, he persuaded a guy to get this oral procedure done and the object placed in his mouth slipped down his throat and nearly choked him to death. :/


The curry’s right @ArabIncel . It was @cocainecowboy thats why he’s been inactive for so long.




ArabIncel said:


> I tried looking it up but can’t find it. Can you post the before and after side by side?
> 
> thanks


“Sal123 Looksmax”


----------



## ArabIncel (Jan 30, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> The curry’s right @ArabIncel . It was @cocainecowboy thats why he’s been inactive for so long.
> “Sal123 Looksmax”



I can’t find the before with afters tho. I just see afters lmao


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 30, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> I can’t find the before with afters tho. I just see afters lmao


Click the image that has the thread that’s titled 
“RATE MY NEW JAW”


----------



## .👽. (Jan 30, 2020)

@ArabIncel why dont u ask your surgeon when you are ready to get your implant instead of speculating here


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 30, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> @ArabIncel why dont u ask your surgeon when you are ready to get your implant instead of speculating here


If he goes to Eppley, Eppley will always say “thicker skin will probably result in less definition” which makes sense.


----------



## .👽. (Jan 30, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> If he goes to Eppley, Eppley will always say “thicker skin will probably result in less definition” which makes sense.


Yes he will say this. 

But i think arabcel is scared that its completely useless for him because its his last "hope" lol


----------



## ArabIncel (Jan 30, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> If he goes to Eppley, Eppley will always say “thicker skin will probably result in less definition” which makes sense.



so basically it’s impossible for me to get this level of definition?


----------



## .👽. (Jan 30, 2020)

This thread planted doubting thoughts in his brain jfl


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 30, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> so basically it’s impossible for me to get this level of definition?


Projection? No not impossible. Definition? I’m not sure. Eppley can try to make the chin corners and the jaw corners more “flanged” than normal for you.


----------



## Gosick (Jan 30, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> so basically it’s impossible for me to get this level of definition?


tht amount of chn projection isnt possble and it also looks uncanny tbh


----------



## Sal123 (Jan 30, 2020)

Gosick said:


> tht amount of chn projection isnt possble and it also looks uncanny tbh


exactly, skin and tissue wont be able to stretch as much and it would require u to lower ur gonials , increasing ur mid face.


----------



## Kinko (Jan 30, 2020)

Have i a thick skin on hard bulking faggot?


----------



## Sal123 (Jan 30, 2020)

i can only tell skin thickness from face @Kinko
she has thick skin
he has thin skin


----------



## ArabIncel (Jan 30, 2020)

Gosick said:


> tht amount of chn projection isnt possble and it also looks uncanny tbh



why isn’t it possible? It’s like 10-12 mm of projection


----------



## Gosick (Jan 30, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> why isn’t it possible? It’s like 10-12 mm of projection


no its more


----------



## ArabIncel (Jan 30, 2020)

Gosick said:


> no its more


I measured it , it isn’t more than 12mm


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 30, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> why isn’t it possible? It’s like 10-12 mm of projection




@ArabIncel this is what I meant by flanged corners. Compare the jaw and chin corners.








Eppley does this when you want sharper definition, so presumably it would help you if you have thicker skin.


----------



## Sal123 (Jan 30, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> I measured it , it isn’t more than 12mm


measure it properly, ask another to do it for u, this is serious shit, a guy got an implant and measure his lip width wrong by an increase of 1cm, now his face looks like a trapeze


Golden Glass said:


> @ArabIncel this is what I meant by flanged corners. Compare the jaw and chin corners.
> View attachment 249758
> View attachment 249759
> 
> ...


ngl i wish mine was a little more concave


----------



## ArabIncel (Jan 30, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> @ArabIncel this is what I meant by flanged corners. Compare the jaw and chin corners.
> View attachment 249758
> View attachment 249759
> 
> ...



thanks for this. Btw in the morph of me above side by side with original pic how much mm downward projection would you say that is?


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 30, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> thanks for this. Btw in the morph of me above side by side with original pic how much mm downward projection would you say that is?


You can measure it if you have measure your philtrum with a tape measure, and use this measurement to estimate.


----------



## Sal123 (Jan 30, 2020)

NEVER go for a convex mandible, it will always make u look bloated, and if u have thick skin itll look even worse


----------



## ArabIncel (Jan 30, 2020)

Gosick said:


> no its more



Also suppose hypothetically it’s more. Idk how much more. Let’s say it’s 16mm for sake of argument. In that case can’t I just get a custom implant to get like 12mm of downward chin projection and THEN get fillers for 4mm of further downward chin projection?


----------



## draco (Jan 30, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> i can only tell skin thickness from face @Kinko
> she has thick skin
> he has thin skin



How do you differentiate between bloat/high bf and thickness of skin ?
And JFL at giving that example with those images


----------



## Sal123 (Jan 30, 2020)

draco said:


> How do you differentiate between bloat/high bf and thickness of skin ?


dm me


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Jan 30, 2020)

Thick skin? sounds High BF% for me...


----------



## draco (Jan 30, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> dm me


Just explain what parameters you look for... If you rely on your instinct than that method is shit anyways


----------



## Sal123 (Jan 30, 2020)

draco said:


> Just explain what parameters you look for... If you rely on your instinct than that method is shit anyways


the nose, the cheek area, the jawline
and also texture of skin
she had low bf yet thick skin


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jan 30, 2020)

Millions of years. Hundreds of thousands of generations. War. Starvation. Famine. Intense physical labor daily. Ice ages. Brutal weather. Evolution. Hunting for days at a time. Carrying thousand ton blocks up a fucking pyramid. Taking down fucking tigers with only the blade of a spear. Sex. In its truest and most animalistic form. Fire. Sex. Agriculture. Sex. Society. Sex. Language. Sex. Writing. Sex. Kings. Sex. Slaves. Sex. Plumbing. Sex. War. Sex. War. Sex. War. Sex. Over a hundred billion brutal deaths. The wheel. Sex. Technology. Sex. Humanities. Sex. Religion. Sex. War. Sex. Gunpowder. Sex. Guns. Sex. Bombs. Sex. Automatic rifles. Sex. Rocket Launchers. Sex. Airplanes. Sex. Electricity. Sex. Radio. Sex. TV. Sex. Atomic bombs. Sex. Air strikes. Sex. Ac-130 strikes. Sex. Thermal snipers. Sex. Two world wars. Sex. Telephones. Sex. Satellites. Sex. Man on the moon. Sex. Drones. Sex. Internet. Sex. Smart phones. Sex. Nuclear weapons of mass destruction. Sex. The most advanced civilization has ever been in 70 billion years of this universe. Sex. Sex. Sex.

All these generations. All this peak human evolution. All this suffering and taking charge. All this bloodshed. And who is the descendent? What did of all this War, Intelligence, Bravery, Determination, Cleverness, Manliness, and sex evolve into?

Into @Sal123 

This is the result of millions upon millions of years of human history, and reptile and fish history before it, and microorganisms and cells before that, and organic molecules and inorganic, and atoms and nothing. And the Big Bang.

The Big Bang was set in place to produce this. Immeasurable, astronomical pain, suffering, joy, time, blood, sweat, and tears into this.

Just fucking think about that for a second.


----------



## Sal123 (Jan 30, 2020)

and the silly bitch looks like shes getting operated on, i bet they fucked her up


----------



## Swolepenisman (Jan 30, 2020)

op has comfirmed my skin is no where near thick does that explain darkness under eyes or is that cause of shit orbits


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 30, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> the nose, the cheek area, the jawline
> and also texture of skin
> she had low bf yet thick skin


JFL if you think she looks that way because of just having thick skin


----------



## draco (Jan 30, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> the nose, the cheek area, the jawline
> and also texture of skin
> she had low bf yet thick skin



What does his skin look like to you ?
Plus you still have not explained what you exactly you look for. On the nose, cheek , jawline


----------



## Sal123 (Jan 30, 2020)

draco said:


> What does his skin look like to you ?
> Plus you still have not explained what you exactly you look for. On the nose, cheek , jawline


he has medium


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Jan 30, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> the nose, the cheek area, the jawline
> and also texture of skin
> she had low bf yet thick skin



Nose ? cartilage and nasal bone will make the nose more "bulbous".


----------



## Sal123 (Jan 30, 2020)

OwlGod said:


> Nose ? cartilage and nasal bone will make the nose more "bulbous".


this men have thick skin, theyre nose aint that big


----------



## Gosick (Jan 30, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> Also suppose hypothetically it’s more. Idk how much more. Let’s say it’s 16mm for sake of argument. In that case can’t I just get a custom implant to get like 12mm of downward chin projection and THEN get fillers for 4mm of further downward chin projection?


fillers dont verticallly lengthen the chin 

theres a limit to chin projection due to how much the soft tissues stretch i believe


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Jan 30, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> this men have thick skin, theyre nose aint that big



Looks bloated and boneless...


----------



## Sal123 (Jan 30, 2020)

she has thick skin


----------



## ArabIncel (Jan 30, 2020)

Gosick said:


> fillers dont verticallly lengthen the chin
> 
> theres a limit to chin projection due to how much the soft tissues stretch i believe



there are chin fillers to vertically lengthen the chin. Just google it up. They don’t add more than like 4-5 mm though.


----------



## Sal123 (Jan 30, 2020)

he has thick skin


----------



## nastynas (Jan 30, 2020)

why the fuck this shit thread has this many posts


----------



## draco (Jan 30, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> he has medium


50% have thick skin acc. To you
What % have medium ?


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Jan 30, 2020)

nastynas said:


> why the fuck this shit thread has this many posts


----------



## Sal123 (Jan 30, 2020)

nastynas said:


> why the fuck this shit thread has this many posts


wtf does ur country exist i hope turkey invades


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Jan 30, 2020)

draco said:


> 50% have thick skin acc. To you
> What % have medium ?



Seems like a fat cope, nothing more


----------



## Sal123 (Jan 30, 2020)

draco said:


> 50% have thick skin acc. To you
> What % have medium ?


because a mojoruty of people come from countries high with thicksmin and also popular in europe and americas


----------



## draco (Jan 30, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> he has thick skin


While on it ... show a mug shot with thin skin acc to u

Mug shot not selfies (coz mugshots mostly have same lighting)


----------



## Gosick (Jan 30, 2020)

most ethnks have thick skn

over for deathnicks yet again


----------



## nastynas (Jan 30, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> wtf does ur country exist i hope turkey invades


what you mad at kid


----------



## Sal123 (Jan 30, 2020)

this guy i stole his pic from another users pp


nastynas said:


> what you mad at kid


im mad why people are making such a big deal of skin thickness whilst people all around the world are dying from cold because THEIR skin is too thin


----------



## zq336 (Jan 30, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> Can I obtain the following change with a custom wraparound jaw implant? I attach current pic side by side with morph. As you can see the chin is taller and more square, and the jaw is more angular and more sharp.



Something close to that is probably possible with a wraparound implant.. For the sharpness you might need to get leaner or get buccal fat reduction/perioral lipo


----------



## nastynas (Jan 30, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> this guy i stole his pic from another users pp
> 
> im mad why people are making such a big deal of skin thickness whilst people all around the world are dying from cold because THEIR skin is too thin


i really have no idea what you are talking about and what is the point of this thread


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Jan 30, 2020)

Your thread doesnt make sense /thread


----------



## Gosick (Jan 30, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> this guy i stole his pic from another users pp
> 
> im mad why people are making such a big deal of skin thickness whilst people all around the world are dying from cold because THEIR skin is too thin








thck skin?


----------



## Sal123 (Jan 30, 2020)

zq336 said:


> Something close to that is probably possible with a wraparound implant.. For the sharpness you might need to get leaner or get buccal fat reduction/perioral lipo


NEVER go for buccal reduction, results are ghastly, looks like someone bitten ur cheek all over


Gosick said:


> View attachment 249782
> 
> 
> thck skin?


urs is thin


nastynas said:


> i really have no idea what you are talking about and what is the point of this thread


some of my bros are gonna cash out thousands for surgery but whats the point if there wont be any definition due to their skin


----------



## Gosick (Jan 30, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> NEVER go for buccal reduction, results are ghastly, looks like someone bitten ur cheek all over
> 
> urs is thin
> 
> some of my bros are gonna cash out thousands for surgery but whats the point if there wont be any definition due to their skin


thts not me lol, thts @SurgerySoon


----------



## ArabIncel (Jan 30, 2020)

zq336 said:


> Something close to that is probably possible with a wraparound implant.. For the sharpness you might need to get leaner or get buccal fat reduction/perioral lipo



after getting the wraparound implant for more sharpness can’t I just get chin/jaw fillers?


----------



## Sal123 (Jan 30, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> after getting the wraparound implant for more sharpness can’t I just get chin/jaw fillers?


u can buts its a waste of money, thats the main point of implants so no need for filler, but i understand where u r coming from , less filler will be needed


----------



## ArabIncel (Jan 30, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> u can buts its a waste of money, thats the main point of implants so no need for filler, but i understand where u r coming from , less filler will be needed


 Yeah I understand but if I don’t get the amount of sharpness and angularity I want from implant then I’d need fillers


----------



## Sal123 (Jan 30, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> Yeah I understand but if I don’t get the amount of sharpness and angularity I want from implant then I’d need fillers


permanent filler to add final touches


----------



## zq336 (Jan 30, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> NEVER go for buccal reduction, results are ghastly, looks like someone bitten ur cheek all over



Yeah, if you do it you would only remove a small bit, not all of it


ArabIncel said:


> after getting the wraparound implant for more sharpness can’t I just get chin/jaw fillers?



I mean you could if you really wanted to, but I think the implant plus fat reduction/removal would probably be enough


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 30, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> urs is thin



Holy shit thus reply of yours just revealed how bullshit your skin thickness rating system is

That’s @SurgerySoon , he’s been told by Yaremchuk himself that he has THICK skin.

OP’s a retard/thread

@ArabIncel don’t listen to a word this nonce tells you


----------



## draco (Jan 30, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Holy shit thus reply of yours just revealed how bullshit your skin thickness rating system is
> 
> That’s @SurgerySoon , he’s been told by Yaremchuk himself that he has THICK skin.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sal123 (Jan 30, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Holy shit thus reply of yours just revealed how bullshit your skin thickness rating system is
> 
> That’s @SurgerySoon , he’s been told by Yaremchuk himself that he has THICK skin.
> 
> ...


OK OK I just need to make sure u incel don’t increase the demand for implants cos I still need cheeks and ain’t paying a hyped of price cs of yall


Golden Glass said:


> Holy shit thus reply of yours just revealed how bullshit your skin thickness rating system is
> 
> That’s @SurgerySoon , he’s been told by Yaremchuk himself that he has THICK skin.
> 
> ...


But dr y messed up my friends face, he isn’t THAT great . And to tell thickness u need to touch the face
Thick skin is a big issue guys I hope u understand the DANGERS
*Final Comment : I HAVE WARNED U, JOKES ASIDE *


----------



## Cope (Jan 30, 2020)

Nah son, most of the users here are sensitive incels who are easily offended by comments on an online forum.


----------



## Sal123 (Jan 30, 2020)

Cope said:


> Nah son, most of the users here are sensitive incels who are easily offended by comments on an online forum.


Bro it is serious tho, a surgeon told me it’s pointless getting surgery if you have thick skin and many users here DO


----------



## Cope (Jan 30, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> Bro it is serious tho, a surgeon told me it’s pointless getting surgery if you have thick skin and many users here DO


nigga u are retarded


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Jan 30, 2020)

Thick skin is another me.me
Into the void this thread go


----------



## Linoob (Jan 30, 2020)

How's my shit?


----------



## Sal123 (Jan 30, 2020)

Linoob said:


> How's my shit?


Dm pic


----------



## Linoob (Jan 30, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> Dm pic



Discord


----------



## LordNorwood (Jan 30, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> You’re a retard


I laughed so hard at this exchange a couple tears rolled down my face lol


----------



## SurgerySoon (Jan 31, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Holy shit thus reply of yours just revealed how bullshit your skin thickness rating system is
> 
> That’s @SurgerySoon , he’s been told by Yaremchuk himself that he has THICK skin.
> 
> ...



Not only that, but Dr. Eppley told me the same thing. I'm assuming that's why Dr. Y designed the jaw angles of my wraparound jaw implant (hoping to get it placed in March) so aggressively flared-out:



Also, I was noticeably swollen and puffy for almost three months after surgery, which is another indicator of having thick skin (unfortunately).


Sal123 said:


> OK OK I just need to make sure u incel don’t increase the demand for implants cos I still need cheeks and ain’t paying a hyped of price cs of yall
> 
> But dr y messed up my friends face, he isn’t THAT great . And to tell thickness u need to touch the face
> Thick skin is a big issue guys I hope u understand the DANGERS
> *Final Comment : I HAVE WARNED U, JOKES ASIDE *



What procedures did your friend have done with Dr. Y? And how did he mess up your friend's face? Can you post a few pics?


----------



## Sal123 (Jan 31, 2020)

SurgerySoon said:


> Not only that, but Dr. Eppley told me the same thing. I'm assuming that's why Dr. Y designed the jaw angles of my wraparound jaw implant (hoping to get it placed in March) so aggressively flared-out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I personally didn’t but a guy called adrenochrome did look up his story


Sal123 said:


> I personally didn’t but a guy called adrenochrome did look up his story


American surgeons are so bad, I suggest if u have already got thee design to go to a different surgeon and give them the design


Sal123 said:


> I personally didn’t but a guy called adrenochrome did look up his story
> 
> American surgeons are so bad, I suggest if u have already got thee design to go to a different surgeon and give them the design


Silicon also has ALOT of problems


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 31, 2020)

SurgerySoon said:


> Not only that, but Dr. Eppley told me the same thing. I'm assuming that's why Dr. Y designed the jaw angles of my wraparound jaw implant (hoping to get it placed in March) so aggressively flared-out:



Hmm, @SurgerySoon , you know what, I’ve never seen zygo or zygo arch implants with flanged corners (not borders, the corners that make the “crest” that will be protruding the most) Maybe that’s exactly what you’d need if you wanted that definition you didn’t really get from your original ones. 

And See, @ArabIncel, don’t listen to morons like OP. Flanged corners are better for thicker skin, even according to eppley, like I presumed here:


Golden Glass said:


> @ArabIncel this is what I meant by flanged corners. Compare the jaw and chin corners.
> View attachment 249758
> View attachment 249759
> 
> ...


----------



## Drakos (Jan 31, 2020)

But isn’t thin skin bad from what they told me


----------



## Sal123 (Jan 31, 2020)

*Spoiler ~ @Golden Glass is my alt account *


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Jan 31, 2020)

why this thread keeps getting bumped


----------



## Sal123 (Jan 31, 2020)

Drakos said:


> But isn’t thin skin bad from what they told me


Sort of , just bones


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 31, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> *Spoiler ~ @Golden Glass is my alt account *


I’d rope if I had your eyes ngl


----------



## Sal123 (Jan 31, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> I’d rope if I had your eyes ngl


Why u so mean


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Jan 31, 2020)

i had cheekbone fillers and I have extreme thick skin. looked extremely ridiculous. i removed them after a few months. lost €800


----------



## Sal123 (Jan 31, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> i had cheekbone fillers and I have extreme thick skin. looked extremely ridiculous. i removed them after a few months. lost €800


Do u have any pics of before and afters. I’m thinking either implant or filler. Much appreciated


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Jan 31, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> Do u have any pics of before and afters. I’m thinking either implant or filler. Much appreciated



sadly didn't take before pix. but cheekbone filler made my maxilla seem even more recessed than it is.


----------



## Brandon10 (Jan 31, 2020)

Eppley has been saying that jawline implants will only work=look good in patients with thinner faces so this may explain how underwhelming most implant results end up looking.


----------



## SurgerySoon (Jan 31, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Hmm, @SurgerySoon , you know what, I’ve never seen zygo or zygo arch implants with flanged corners (not borders, the corners that make the “crest” that will be protruding the most) Maybe that’s exactly what you’d need if you wanted that definition you didn’t really get from your original ones.



Maybe so... then again, maybe overly flanged corners on the zygo implants would look unnatural on my face? Also, I'm not sure if I just don't have the type of facial structure that can really "show" that level of definition. I figure there has to be a reason why my surgeon designed the jaw implant to have very noticeable flanged corners but didn't design the zygo implants to have that feature. 

The only hesitation I have with revising the midface implants is the risk of extra scar tissue build-up, which Taban said could make it much more difficult to do my eye area surgery.


----------



## needsolution (Jan 31, 2020)

Brandon10 said:


> Eppley has been saying that jawline implants will only work=look good in patients with thinner faces so this may explain how underwhelming most implant results end up looking.


Its over, i have thick skin.


----------



## Sal123 (Jan 31, 2020)

SurgerySoon said:


> Maybe so... then again, maybe overly flanged corners on the zygo implants would look unnatural on my face? Also, I'm not sure if I just don't have the type of facial structure that can really "show" that level of definition. I figure there has to be a reason why my surgeon designed the jaw implant to have very noticeable flanged corners but didn't design the zygo implants to have that feature.
> 
> The only hesitation I have with revising the midface implants is the risk of extra scar tissue build-up, which Taban said could make it much more difficult to do my eye area surgery.


Yes it can look very unnatural , have u ever seen a normal skull with that much natural flang. Not even chads have it


needsolution said:


> Its over, i have thick skin.


Are u 100% sure ? U can dm me of u want


----------



## Brandon10 (Jan 31, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Its over, i have thick skin.


Don't lose hope tbh, I'm not even 100% sure this is universally true







The before doesn't look like he has thin skin yet look how it turned out


----------



## needsolution (Jan 31, 2020)

Brandon10 said:


> Don't lose hope tbh, I'm not even 100% sure this is universally true
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tbh im at 8-9% bf and i hardly see any definition in my face.


----------



## Sal123 (Jan 31, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Tbh im at 8-9% bf and i hardly see any definition in my face.


U might just lack bones
@SurgerySoon have u had the jaw implant placed inside u or not


----------



## SurgerySoon (Jan 31, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> U might just lack bones
> @SurgerySoon have u had the jaw implant placed inside u or not



Not yet, I'm going to have the surgery done in March.

My zygo implants do look more flanged from certain perspectives, like in this photo:



I still think I want more forward projection though


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 31, 2020)

SurgerySoon said:


> Maybe so... then again, maybe overly flanged corners on the zygo implants would look unnatural on my face? Also, I'm not sure if I just don't have the type of facial structure that can really "show" that level of definition. I figure there has to be a reason why my surgeon designed the jaw implant to have very noticeable flanged corners but didn't design the zygo implants to have that feature.
> 
> The only hesitation I have with revising the midface implants is the risk of extra scar tissue build-up, which Taban said could make it much more difficult to do my eye area surgery.


Yeah possibly, I would think it would be something worth asking eppley directly.

And...


Sal123 said:


> Yes it can look very unnatural , have u ever seen a normal skull with that much natural flang. Not even chads have it


Of course too much flanging can look unnatural. But it would need to be an INSANE amount for the flange itself to actually be noticeable under the skin, especially for thick skin.

Look at the flange on this implant:




Anybody who doesn’t know that implants look vastly different IRL would think “damn this guy’s jaw is going to look like a cartoon character’s”.

Yet, these were his final results:
























Looks natural and ZERO flange is present when the implant is under the skin. You would need even more flange than the original picture for it to start to be present after the implant is under your soft tissue, especially if you have thick skin.


----------



## Sal123 (Jan 31, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Yeah possibly, I would think it would be something worth asking eppley directly.
> 
> And...
> 
> ...


Now I wish mine was more flared


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 31, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> Now I wish mine was more flared


At least you can now see that flange doesn’t always equal unnatural.

That’s something that thicker skinned people like @ArabIncel and @SurgerySoon would likely benefit from if they wanted “better” results.


----------



## SurgerySoon (Jan 31, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> At least you can now see that flange doesn’t always equal unnatural.
> 
> That’s something that thicker skinned people like @ArabIncel and @SurgerySoon would likely benefit from if they wanted “better” results.



Did you see the image of my wraparound jaw implant design that I posted? Do you think it's going to be a good move to get the rest of it put in (not sure if you're familiar with the whole situation, but I currently only have the chin portion of the implant in my face)?

Believe it or not, Dr. Y said that he would actually waive the surgical fee to do a revision of my midface implants, although I would have to pay $4500 to Implantech to design new implants (even if I'm just having a few mm added the existing design). 

I'm very tempted to do it, but again, it just comes down to whether or not the additional post-surgical scar tissue would significantly compromise the result Taban is able to get when he performs my eye area overhaul surgery. Another option that someone else suggested is to consider letting Dr. Y do the eye area overhaul - he actually has some pretty impressive before/after result photos on his website -- since the procedures could be performed during my midface implant revision surgery.

Another option is to just get the rest of the wraparound jaw implant put in for now, see how that enhances my current midface implants, and then re-evaluate in a few months. I mention that as an option because the additional width and lowered height from jaw implants usually tends to create more hollowing and definition in the cheeks. See the result from Dr. Binder below (all he had done was wraparound jaw implant - no cheek implants):



https://doctorbinder.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/cil-img12.jpg


----------



## Sal123 (Jan 31, 2020)

@Golden Glass where were u when i was designing mine :/


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 31, 2020)

SurgerySoon said:


> Did you see the image of my wraparound jaw implant design that I posted? Do you think it's going to be a good move to get the rest of it put in (not sure if you're familiar with the whole situation, but I currently only have the chin portion of the implant in my face)?
> 
> Believe it or not, Dr. Y said that he would actually waive the surgical fee to do a revision of my midface implants, although I would have to pay $4500 to Implantech to design new implants (even if I'm just having a few mm added the existing design).
> 
> ...


Hmm, have you ever asked if a sideburns hairline incision was possible for your cheekbone and midface implants? Maybe a combo of sideburn and oral incision would be doable...


----------



## SurgerySoon (Jan 31, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Hmm, have you ever asked if a sideburns hairline incision was possible for your cheekbone and midface implants? Maybe a combo of sideburn and oral incision would be doable...



I don't think I've ever heard of a hairline incision being used to insert cheek implants but I guess it wouldn't hurt to ask. So I'm guessing you think I'd benefit significantly from 2-3 more mm of cheek projection? The only thing to keep in mind is that it would result in one of my implants projecting by almost 9 mm, which everyone here says is too much projection for an implant to provide but IDK


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Jan 31, 2020)

i'm afraid i have thick skin cause my nose is kind of roman/jew idk

if u're able to got shadow in ur cheecks, does it mean a thin skin ?
the only way to tell if the skin os thick is the dr touching you, dead srs.


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 31, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> @Golden Glass where were u when i was designing mine :/


Yours is still good imo



SurgerySoon said:


> I don't think I've ever heard of a hairline incision being used to insert cheek implants but I guess it wouldn't hurt to ask. So I'm guessing you think I'd benefit significantly from 2-3 more mm of cheek projection? The only thing to keep in mind is that it would result in one of my implants projecting by almost 9 mm, which everyone here says is too much projection for an implant to provide but IDK


I know that Eppley uses that kind of incision for cheekbone/zygomatic arch reduction. And yes that sounds like a ton of projection, and it would certainly look unnatural on tissue-paper thin skin, but because of how thick your skin is, I personally wouldn’t think so. If you wanted Max henhappel or Brian Shimansky tier cheekbones, with your skin type you’ll either need that much projection from implants, or from implants + filler.



Eduardo DOV said:


> i'm afraid i have thick skin cause my nose is kind of roman/jew idk
> 
> if u're able to got shadow in ur cheecks, does it mean a thin skin ?
> the only way to tell if the skin os thick is the dr touching you, dead srs.


Just don’t listen to OP’s method of determining skin thickness, he was flat out wrong in @SurgerySoon ’s case. If you’re not totally sure, next time you go to a doctor for anything, ask for their opinion. In my opinion, yours seems medium thickness.


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Jan 31, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Yours is still good imo
> 
> 
> I know that Eppley uses that kind of incision for cheekbone/zygomatic arch reduction. And yes that sounds like a ton of projection, and it would certainly look unnatural on tissue-paper thin skin, but because of how thick your skin is, I personally wouldn’t think so. If you wanted Max henhappel or Brian Shimansky tier cheekbones, with your skin type you’ll either need that much projection from implants, or from implants + filler.
> ...


medium thickness is still good to implants and shit ?


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 31, 2020)

Eduardo DOV said:


> medium thickness is still good to implants and shit ?


Personally I think yes. You might just need more flaring /flanging at the angles, like I showed here:


Golden Glass said:


> @ArabIncel this is what I meant by flanged corners. Compare the jaw and chin corners.
> View attachment 249758
> View attachment 249759
> 
> ...





Golden Glass said:


> Yeah possibly, I would think it would be something worth asking eppley directly.
> 
> And...
> 
> ...


Also, @SurgerySoon got great cheekbones (and he definitely has thick skin, he just didn’t get as much sharpness and frontal projection as he wanted).


SurgerySoon said:


> Not yet, I'm going to have the surgery done in March.
> 
> My zygo implants do look more flanged from certain perspectives, like in this photo:
> 
> ...


----------



## zq336 (Jan 31, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Yeah possibly, I would think it would be something worth asking eppley directly.
> 
> And...
> 
> ...



Remember on jaw implants, the masseter muscle covers the corner of the implant, so only the bottom edge of the implant is really visible on the face. On cheek implants, they're only covered by skin (and lower eyelid/upper cheek skin is usually thinner) so the shape you design is what you see on the face.


----------



## Sal123 (Jan 31, 2020)

zq336 said:


> Remember on jaw implants, the masseter muscle covers the corner of the implant, so only the bottom edge of the implant is really visible on the face. On cheek implants, they're only covered by skin (and lower eyelid/upper cheek skin is usually thinner) so the shape you design is what you see on the face.


Unless your masseter doesn’t stretch and then you’ll be left with round sides


----------



## zq336 (Jan 31, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> Unless your masseter doesn’t stretch and then you’ll be left with round sides



Well if you get masseter dehiscence (a rare complication) then you'll actually see the sharp corner of the implant, with the retracted masseter forming a lump above it. This can usually be fixed though


----------



## Sal123 (Jan 31, 2020)

zq336 said:


> Well if you get masseter dehiscence (a rare complication) then you'll actually see the sharp corner of the implant, with the retracted masseter forming a lump above it. This can usually be fixed though


I know someone who got operated to fix it, it made the whole situation worse and now he want a revision


----------



## Barbarossa_ (Jan 31, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Holy shit thus reply of yours just revealed how bullshit your skin thickness rating system is
> 
> That’s @SurgerySoon , he’s been told by Yaremchuk himself that he has THICK skin.
> 
> ...


JFL at this narcy fuck bro!
He is just trying to convince himself that no one would have great implant results like he did

Rather than thanking God because he lucked out and didn't get any infections and complications etc he is trying to discourage most men from getting implants


----------



## PurplePaintBox (Jan 31, 2020)

muh thick skin AKA I'm too delusional to realise that my body fat percentage is too high to reveal my facial bones


----------



## Sal123 (Jan 31, 2020)

Barbarossa_ said:


> JFL at this narcy fuck bro!
> He is just trying to convince himself that no one would have great implant results like he did
> 
> Rather than thanking God because he lucked out and didn't get any infections and complications etc he is trying to discourage most men from getting implants


@Barbarossa_ u r my buddy boyo , if u are interested in implants dm me I’ll answer all ur questions including how to avoid infection


----------



## Barbarossa_ (Jan 31, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> @Barbarossa_ u r my buddy boyo , if u are interested in implants dm me I’ll answer all ur questions including how to avoid infection


I'm getting osteotmies but thx man 
All I'm gonna say is thank God that everything gone well for you and you didn't end up like @Adrenochrome. Just dial down your narcissism and we are cool buddy boyo


----------

